# help ease my doubts with your white car pics



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

hi , first up hope this is the correct section ?

i have ordered my new car and went for white with white leather , my worry is im not going to be able to get good results on white and make the car pop ?

i have detailed many cars but strangely never a white one and am worrying i may regret choosing white even though it suits the car im getting sooo well 

i currently have a nightshade (basically black) paint and get some stunning results and although i know i will not get the same on white i just need confirmation that they can be made to look good 

so please post pictures of your white cars looking shiny and convince me i made the right choice , pleeeeeeeease


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Defo mate zaino is great on white don't be worries uve made a great choice


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Zaino on white :thumb:


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Same here with my white Qashqai, any advice would-be great


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Zaino is awesome on white, but Werkstat is good too - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=208535


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

From the colour range my other half had offered on her new C1 VTR+, white was a better option. True, like silvers and light metalics, those general colours can sometimes look a little lifeless but with the right prep and lap choices, white can outshine darker and richer colours. Zaino would always be a first preference with white.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

cheers stevie , first white for me , tbh white cars have never done it for me but over the last 3 years if seen some cars that white just looks great on (my missus says "its the new black :lol

it has been agreed for me to collect it still wrapped from factory so no valeter will touch it :lol: , it will then be getting wet sanded / polished then either c1 with exo over the top or definative wax ******** glaze which is on its way to me 

not sure what option to go for yet


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> From the colour range my other half had offered on her new C1 VTR+, white was a better option. True, like silvers and light metalics, those general colours can sometimes look a little lifeless but with the right prep and lap choices, white can outshine darker and richer colours. Zaino would always be a first preference with white.


thanks beau :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> Zaino is awesome on white, but Werkstat is good too - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=208535


fiesta looks great kev :buffer::thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Both me and the OH have white cars and to be honest when they are cleaned up they look fab.
Mine is pearlescent white, which zings with the pearl popping and OHs is solid white but both look great.
I don't think you will be disappointed.

I've used nothing but sealants in ours. From Werkstat, Tough Coat, Wolf's, etc but both are now wearing Gtechniq C1+ topped with C1.5 and both look fab.

Here's some pics of ours


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

White is my favourite colour to work on :buffer: Absolutely love it!

Heres some pics of my Vauxhall Corsa





































And a quick pic of my work van lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CTR De said:


> fiesta looks great kev :buffer::thumb:


cheers, do miss it sometimes


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

A picture of my old banger










For keeping white looking good, a regular run over with a paint cleaner is essential as white seems to pic up loads of dirt that doesn't come off in the weekly wash.

Also ensure that the trim is well dressed to give the contrast.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

trim will get c4 :thumb: , may go the c1 under exo route then to help stop the dirt sticking 

cheers matt


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

This was my first detail so not best but quiet shiney


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

im loving all the pics guys , keep em comin' :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Some of the Merc :thumb:...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=273988


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks DMH

thats one of those cars i was talking about , you see it in white and think no other colour will look that good :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Love this picture of the disco


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Not the best but still good for white


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Some very nice cars guys! It can be hard to photograph white properly, so very well done!

Here's my latest white car I did, it's wearing ArtDeShine 2 stage coating. :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

disco:argie:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Which car are you actually getting?


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Some great looking whites there :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi blueberry 

It's a Nissan Qashqai tekna in arctic white , and I have quite a few extras going on it to make it stand out


----------



## paris (Apr 27, 2006)

Loving the pictures guys!! Am also swapping from a black car to a white car. Been using Autoglym which gave me great results on my black car. What are the chances that it will do the same for a white car??


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Here's some shots of my old Ibiza FR. Loved how clean that car was, proper mint example.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Detailing and Care of White / Silver Paint - http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/137465-detailing-care-white-silver-paint.html

"Proper Finished Leather Cleaning and Care" - http://www.autopia.org/forum/guide-detailing/136421-proper-finished-leather-cleaning-care.html

_If you have any questions about these articles or the techniques used, please let me know or feel free to send me an email_


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

I was very nervous abour ordering white and I had several "moments" during the order when I considered changing, but some cars just look right in white and I'm really glad I stuck with it now....

Mine's got a couple of coats of Wolf's Hardbody on it - although I've had great results from the Werkstat kit on my daughter's whte Audi TTS...


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd never owned a white car, but it just suits our new M135i perfectly...

Shown here wearing a Tough Prep / Coat combo and looking glossy:


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

In Werkstat Acrylic....



















And finished in Tate & Lyle Icing Sugar:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

im starting to feel much better with my decision but keep the pics coming as its also helping ease the 10 week wait i have before delivery


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Once you go white you won't go back lol


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Few of the sierra



















And a few from waxstock top 16 of the white ones that popped


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

The best bit about having a white car is that you're other half will be able to see how dirty it is at a glance and won't complain when you're out every Saturday morning washing it.

Its the best colour an obsessive detailer could have to give us the excuse we need to be out there washing it regularly....


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

lovin' the cossy :thumb:


----------



## davrob (Mar 3, 2012)

is that mim raffinos wheels,nice wheels,used to have them on my 205,then upgraded the brakes,calipers and the dished spokes wouldnt clear the calipers,had to buy brand new wheels


----------



## rele (Dec 30, 2012)

Few from me,only white car for now.


image upload


free photo hosting

Megs#21 on it.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

paris said:


> Loving the pictures guys!! Am also swapping from a black car to a white car. Been using Autoglym which gave me great results on my black car. What are the chances that it will do the same for a white car??


I dont see why not. The picture i posted of my old BMW was all done with Super resin polish and trim with AG bumper care, tyres withe instant tyre dressing. in fact it was the car that got me involved in detailing :buffer:

If only you could wind back time...... i would be a rich man now :lol::lol:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

have we run out of white cars already :lol: , must be more out there 

come on chaps whip out those white pics


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

My old TTS and 1 with the wife's A3, both covered in Wolf's BW.


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm lovin' this thread. Waiting for my better halfs car to be delivered. A Skoda Citigo in Candy White.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I think white is easier to keep clean than black. Strange as it may seem black shows the dirt more.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

and i bet light swirls are not so visible as on black


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Already posted mine elsewhere, but put it on here (any excuse) well it is white:


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

My white Range Rover Evoque



















Kev


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

White is a brilliant colour I used some SRP and Bouncers 22, bloody hell it was nice and glossy with 2 coats on.


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Blueberry said:


>


Such a good pic!


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Love this thread!!!


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)




----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> I think white is easier to keep clean than black. Strange as it may seem black shows the dirt more.


100% agree on this, hated my last car which was black plus white is back in and looks smart


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

nice pics heavy :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

heavyd said:


>


What products did you use mate, looks lovely :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jeffs werkstatt acrylic kit


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

RDB85 said:


> What products did you use mate, looks lovely :thumb:


On those photos it was CQUK with reload:thumb:


----------



## Grahamboo (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

Not many members seem to have RAV4s at all


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

A Fewof my Mercedes... Currently wearing DODO Juice Diamond White..


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

photo-1 by Matthewallen123, on Flickr

Slide1 by Matthewallen123, on Flickr

my first attempt with new car months ago :buffer:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

BOOM


----------



## StaticSmith (Mar 23, 2013)

steview said:


> Zaino on white :thumb:


Did you use Z5 or Z2 to get this finish?


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Supernatural hybrid,


----------



## TomKennedy (Jan 12, 2011)

White diamond and colinite 476s


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Megane RS by autodetox, on Flickr


----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)

Nothing wrong with white, here is mine with Auto Finess Tough coat on..


----------

